# thialand doctors? help



## jeff67 (May 17, 2011)

my daughter who is 22,going thialand 7th june,she is on medication for under active thyroid gland(levothyroxine) her uk doctor will only give her 3 month supply,rang the tia emmbarccey in birmingham,they told me to get a letter telling what medication,she as to have a blood test now&again to make sure right dosage,can anyone tell me how much it costs to see a doctor,if needs a blood test & rough idea how much the medication will cost. thanx.


----------



## Thai-Spy (May 17, 2011)

In Bangkok a doctor's consult and a simple test for a known condition quite often will cost less than 40 to 50 quid.

Can't answer you about the cost of this particular medication except to say that it will probably be a generic formulation, but if prescribed and filled at a reputable hospital will be perfectly safe and effective.


----------

